# My new tortoise site



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello all

This year I'm dedicating a part of my garden as a tortoise only zone. They will still get a free roam of the rest of my garden under very close supervision. 
So the old outhouse(10x15ft) on left is coming down and I'm going to build a new insulated brick come glass house there that is heated etc leading to an outdoor area. old greenhouse is going.
So 2 questions, Can I leave that evergreen tree in there outdoor area or does it have to go. I'm guessing reds don't see evergreen in the wild. 
Also something that I've wondered for a while now. The bottom part that comes down and around the patio bit is sloped quite a bit from below the newt pond(moving this, shhh Dawn doesn't know yet). Need to make this all secure and safe obviously, But how steep is too steep for tortoises. Do they like having hills to climb, What gradient is dangerous.



Thanks 

Craig


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Craig:

Why would you want to take down that nice greenhouse? I'd keep it and fill it with plants. Also, the tortoise can go in if you make a tortoise door. Hard to tell the grade from the picture, but I don't think it's too steep. They do climb. Interesting that your neighborhood is all brick. I also have that type of tree in my RF tortoise yard. They aren't interested in it other than to use it for shade. I don't pick up the needles or the little cone-like droppings.


----------



## keepergale (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice yard. Look like you have lots of good ideas for it.


----------



## HotdogKnight (Feb 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Craig:
> 
> Why would you want to take down that nice greenhouse? I'd keep it and fill it with plants. Also, the tortoise can go in if you make a tortoise door. Hard to tell the grade from the picture, but I don't think it's too steep. They do climb. Interesting that your neighborhood is all brick. I also have that type of tree in my RF tortoise yard. They aren't interested in it other than to use it for shade. I don't pick up the needles or the little cone-like droppings.



That's the UK for you, we don't have large expanses of land with wooden fences. Everything was industrial and permanent as we like to keep to ourselves and show everyone what is our property  

Anyfoot, that garden is a great size. I'm sure the Evergreen will be fine, if your torts aren't WC (which is unlikely in the UK) then introducing them to new growth won't cause any kind of stress.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Craig:, !
> 
> Why would you want to take down that nice greenhouse? I'd keep it and fill it with plants. Also, the tortoise can go in if you make a tortoise door. Hard to tell the grade from the picture, but I don't think it's too steep. They do climb. Interesting that your neighborhood is all brick. I also have that type of tree in my RF tortoise yard. They aren't interested in it other than to use it for shade. I don't pick up the needles or the little cone-like droppings.


Hi Yvonne.

I new you were going to say that to me. lol It was a really good one made of aluminium but very old and broken in parts. Most houses in the UK either have brick or privet around them as boarders. Only the new houses they bang up quick and cheep have open gardens, and they cram them in with very little garden space. The old houses are built out of engineering red brick, best bricks ever. The outhouse you can see is split into 3, 1 used to be an old coal house, 1 a toilet for the house owners and 1 for the maids and servents, many years ago. This house is about 150yrs old. Still stronger than new build houses today. Im going to knock that out house down and rebuild using the same bricks. Very expensive to buy those bricks. 

Sorry but oops


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh man...I hated to see that greenhouse go.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man...I hated to see that greenhouse go.


Sorry. I'm sat in my house laughing to myself. You'll see, there will be an improvement.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 2, 2015)

So the building on the left with 3 doors is a bathroom?


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Heather Hilliard said:


> So the building on the left with 3 doors is a bathroom?


Many years ago it was a toilet no bath just outside toilets, at the moment its just a dumping ground for my gardening tools. lol


----------



## Heather H (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh ok. I love your space. It looks secure and safe.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Heather Hilliard said:


> Oh ok. I love your space. It looks secure and safe.


Didn't you guys in America ever have outside toilets?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2015)

I suppose they still use "outhouses" in very rural, less populated areas, but all cities now have indoor plumbing, and have done for many, many years.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 2, 2015)

outhouses are very regulated where i live, permits and stuff. I always wanted one in the back yard. Hard to stop doing what Im doing when nature calls, gather animals and kids just to go potty. the boys just let it rip. lol. why are you moving the newt pond?


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 2, 2015)

We are all so nosey! I always zoom in and check out peoples houses, fences, cars, neighborhoods and plants etc!

I think you have a nice sized backyard! I can't wait to see the improvements!


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I suppose they still use "outhouses" in very rural, less populated areas, but all cities now have indoor plumbing, and have done for many, many years.


Same here. I vaguely remember as a child the use of outside toilets, so about 30 yrs ago was the time that everyone had indoor toilet plumbing. I remember my mum and dads house had both indoor and outdoor toilets. Although the outhouse was a 4 block of toilets as there was 4 houses to a yard and each had there own outdoor toilet. These were terraced houses. Basically every house on the road was joined together, And there was a entry to every 4 houses to get to the back of them. Photos below. If you look at right photo you can see the out houses. All 2 and 3 bedroom houses. We are lucky, we have managed to move up and get a detached single house with 5 bedroom. Hopefully look after our parents one day. Repay the debt lol


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> We are all so nosey! I always zoom in and check out peoples houses, fences, cars, neighborhoods and plants etc!
> 
> I think you have a nice sized backyard! I can't wait to see the improvements!


Me too. And I was thinking earlier, there is a thread on here called something like, "You know you have a tortoise when". And its when you look at a photo beyond the tortoise. Nothing wrong with looking at how others live.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for showing off your yard and neighborhood Anyfoot! It was great fun to see everything It looks like you're doing really nice things outside!


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Heather Hilliard said:


> outhouses are very regulated where i live, permits and stuff. I always wanted one in the back yard. Hard to stop doing what Im doing when nature calls, gather animals and kids just to go potty. the boys just let it rip. lol. why are you moving the newt pond?


Was scared of torts falling in. We found the newts were breeding too, so would be a shame to move it. But torts come first.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh my lord in heaven! Someone report him for destroying a nature preserve! JK

Can't you include it in your tortoise yard, but protect it somehow with a decorative fence?


----------



## Heather H (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Was scared of torts falling in. We found the newts were breeding too, so would be a shame to move it. But torts come first.


can you fence off around the pond ? oops what Yvonne said. think I was typing as she posted.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok will leave it there and fence it off with barbed wire. ha ha only kidding . Decorative fencing.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Ok will leave it there and fence it off with barbed wire. ha ha only kidding . Decorative fencing.


im just envious. I would love a newt pond in my back yard. but the wild critters would be loving that.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Heather Hilliard said:


> im just envious. I would love a newt pond in my back yard. but the wild critters would be loving that.


Its true what they say. "you always want what you cant't have". I have seen many photos of your guys gardens and thought, I can't do that or I want that. I've realised we as humans have to make the most of what we were dealt. What did you mean by wild critters, what do you have that would eat newts?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Feb 2, 2015)

Racoons and possums... even the hawks. A newt pond would be awesome! Maybe some frogs, too...
Your yard looks great! Love that fence ... I'll take that greenhouse off your hands


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Racoons and possums... evenqwxzed5kl
> the hawks. A newt pond would be awesome! Maybe some frogs, too...
> Your yard looks great! Love that fence ... I'll take that greenhouse off your hands


We don't really have predators, We sometimes get foxes in the garden but our cats see them off.
We also have hedgehogs and squirrels sometimes, And we got frogs and toads that visit the pond. The bird life we get is unreal but very rarely birds of prey, We get finches,robins, loads of ****,thrush,blackbirds,sparrows,wood pigeons,pie wagtails,crows.magpies and sometimes sparrow hawks.
We also have a family of small bats that live in the heaves of our house. In the summer they fly round our house at dusk catching flying insects. We spend hours watching them. 
I suppose the biggest pest in our garden has got to be, mmm yes it must be, definitely,yep it is, its our kids and I don't mean goats.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 2, 2015)

i love your yard and all that brick.I look forward to seeing the changes.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 7, 2015)

Well today I have learned something new.
I have cleared out my 3 outhouses taken doors off and started to take the roof off.
However we have found loads of hibernating butterflies in the outhouses. Dawns favourite creature.OMG talk about slow things down. So she collected them all up. I now have butterflies flying around my tortoise room. She has put bananas out for them to eat.
I said " I reckon my hinges would like to taste them.  she said. Followed by something I shouldn't repeat on here.

I always thought the butterfly cycle was eggs to caterpillar to chrysalis to butterfly, and I thought that some chrysalis were kept over winter then hatched to butterfly to start the cycle again. mmm Do they do both?


----------



## newCH (Feb 11, 2015)

Love the bricks ! In So.Florida we dont see many brick buildings. 
And when you talk about not having predators there, I have seen online alot
of people in the UK have yard bunnies. Even when I shop online I see the most unique rabbit runs that are from there ! So jealous ! In the US rabbits dont get vaccines though. Your yard looks like a wonderful place for your
animals to live !


----------



## HotdogKnight (Feb 11, 2015)

Yard bunnies? I don't think us in the UK have enough 'yard' space to get wild rabbits. Often they're seen out in fields or the countryside, but I would never consider them a pest either, they're much too timid


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 11, 2015)

newCH said:


> Love the bricks ! In So.Florida we dont see many brick buildings.
> And when you talk about not having predators there, I have seen online alot
> of people in the UK have yard bunnies. Even when I shop online I see the most unique rabbit runs that are from there ! So jealous ! In the US rabbits dont get vaccines though. Your yard looks like a wonderful place for your
> animals to live !


Hold on I'm a bit confused. Do you guys consider rabbits as a pest or are you saying the fact we have a lot of pet rabbits we obviously don't have many predators. What do you guys make your houses out of if not brick work.


----------



## newCH (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hold on I'm a bit confused. Do you guys consider rabbits as a pest or are you saying the fact we have a lot of pet rabbits we obviously don't have many predators. What do you guys make your houses out of if not brick work.


I meant yard bunnies as domestic pet bunnies, not wild ones.
In Florida houses are mostly concrete foundation with concrete blocks & then stucco. No basements in Florida either.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 28, 2015)

Well I'm still dismantling my old outhouses. Should be done for end of April, Then get bricklayers to rebuild, won't take them long.
I'm cleaning off all the old bricks to re-use. Hard work but worth it. New bricks would be about £2500.
Some photos of progress. Roof is off, will re-use tiles but need more as well, found a source of exact same tiles. Now a case of take bricks down and clean them off.
Glad I'm not in the building trade, its very hard work. lol
1st photo of outhouse demolition, rest are just photos of my garden, its still cold here and everything looks doom and gloom. Wanted to show you that funny looking tree. It looks right good now, can see the seeds hanging and in the summer it gets weird looking wrinkly leaves on it.
If anybody can tell me the names of anything they see it would be appreciated. All I know is apple tree and Christmas tree. lol
Also I'm hoping you can see the gradient of my garden, Is this ok for torts as long as I make it safe.

Also I know everybody likes to nosey at other gardens, Well I do anyway, Especially how its different in different countries. Its interesting how across the globe things differ. 

If you look at the top right in 1st photo you can see that house with solar panels covering the roof, its the latest thing here over last few years, makes me laugh, you need sun for solar panels. lol


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Didn't you guys in America ever have outside toilets?


I had an old one in my backyard until just a few years back.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2015)

I love that contorted hazelnut bush. I bought a couple of them and planted them in my box turtle yard, but they don't do well here. Too hot.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 28, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I had an old one in my backyard until just a few years back.





Yvonne G said:


> I love that contorted hazelnut bush. I bought a couple of them and planted them in my box turtle yard, but they don't do well here. Too hot.


Wow a contorted hazelnut. Now that I will remember. Cool name and quite apt. Why does it seed in the winter months, find that strange.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2015)

o


Momof4 said:


> We are all so nosey! I always zoom in and check out peoples houses, fences, cars, neighborhoods and plants etc!
> 
> I think you have a nice sized backyard! I can't wait to see the improvements!



Lol I will remember to stop posting pictures of my yards then.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 28, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> o
> 
> 
> Lol I will remember to stop posting pictures of my yards then.


Made me smile. Everyone is under the microscope when it comes to yard/garden photos.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2015)

Huh, I thought it was a Walking stick bush, Corylus Avellana Contorta. Are they actually the same thing as a contorted hazelnut?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2015)

I have always wanted a hammock. *sigh* Do you use yours a lot?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Huh, I thought it was a Walking stick bush, Corylus Avellana Contorta. Are they actually the same thing as a contorted hazelnut?



Yup...same thing. Harry Lauder's walking stick too


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2015)

One of those plants I think about, but never do get.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 28, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I have always wanted a hammock. *sigh* Do you use yours a lot?


Yes in the summer. My kids use it constantly, Dawn likes to relax and read in it.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 28, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Huh, I thought it was a Walking stick bush, Corylus Avellana Contorta. Are they actually the same thing as a contorted hazelnut?


I'll never remember Corylus Avellana Contorta so Walking stick bush it is. lol


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 28, 2015)

I have always wanted a hammock too. I looked into solar power here too but if we have 30 blue skies a year it's a good year.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 1, 2015)

TortsNTurtles said:


> I have always wanted a hammock too. I looked into solar power here too but if we have 30 blue skies a year it's a good year.


Where do you live? BTW I think your avatar is excellent.


----------



## leigti (Mar 1, 2015)

TortsNTurtles said:


> I have always wanted a hammock too. I looked into solar power here too but if we have 30 blue skies a year it's a good year.


Oh my god that would be awful! I lived most of my life with 300+ days of sunshine a year. I start getting depressed if I don't see the sun for a couple days.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 1, 2015)

leigti said:


> Oh my god that would be awful! I lived most of my life with 300+ days of sunshine a year. I start getting depressed if I don't see the sun for a couple days.


Huh. Don't move to England then. lol The good thing about England is we don't really get extreme weathers too.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Where do you live? BTW I think your avatar is excellent.


 
Western Pennsylvania. I might be exaggerating but when we see a blue sky we are outside! I think it is like 20 or so blue skies in the summer they say which is not impressive enough for solar power. It rains allot! We are in box turtle country. They like it. Of course we get blue skies in the winter but not that many.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 1, 2015)

TortsNTurtles said:


> Western Pennsylvania. I might be exaggerating but when we see a blue sky we are outside! I think it is like 20 or so blue skies in the summer they say which is not impressive enough for solar power. It rains allot! We are in box turtle country. They like it. Of course we get blue skies in the winter but not that many.


You are 3500miles away and 5hrs behind. At least if I moved to your area I wouldn't have to acclimatise. lol


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> You are 3500miles away and 5hrs behind. At least if I moved to your area I wouldn't have to acclimatise. lol



lol I think you would feel right at home.


----------



## elainelim (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice, I am jealous of your land! We have very small spaces here in south east asia.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 3, 2015)

Quick update

Well I'm still at it, Cleaning bricks sucks. I'm about halfway with the bricks. Done 1300. Its like painting the forth bridge(never ending) lol Should have all bricks done by the end of April then dig out for insulated concrete base. Would be further on if it wasn't for the rain. Its relentless. However it gets the slugs,worms and snails out for my hingebacks. ,And the newts I've found is unreal. I didn't realise where they went during the winter. We found them in the walls we are taking down. Also we have found an albino newt in the pond. Will take a photo when I next see it.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, you have been busy!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 3, 2015)

Lovely! But....

a) how long will that take?
b) how much would it cost? (Please accept my sincere apologies if you consider this private, in which case you need not answer).


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Lovely! But....
> 
> a) how long will that take?
> b) how much would it cost? (Please accept my sincere apologies if you consider this private, in which case you need not answer).


Hi Gillian.

Don't worry about asking. Its not cheap but I need to go into looking after torts full heartedly. With our weather I need to make sure I do something permanent. The better its built and insulated the cheaper it will be to heat up after. I can have this building rebuilt fully insulated with a double cavity wall for about £3000. If I was to use new bricks and roof tiles it would be an extra £4000 approx. So this is why I'm taking the time to clean all the bricks and do the concrete base myself. I have a builder who is going to re-build for £2000. My brother does roofing so that's a bonus. I now wish I could lay bricks then it would be even cheaper. I don't have the courage to try brick laying myself. I'm hoping to have the building up for end of July at the latest. Trouble is mother nature dictates the weather, and brick layers won't lay bricks in rain. But the plan is end of July then I can start doing the inside. To be honest if I wasn't doing this I would be spending money on other things at weekends like going fishing, so counteracts that with the cost.

Thanks Bye


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 3, 2015)

Just wondering you haven't found any great crested newts have you? They are protected in UK and have just caused havoc with some new road development in Wales as its had to be re-planned to avoid them. If you find any slow worms they are protected too, I moved almost 70 last summer and had to contact the council ecologist to get permission and find out where to put them. What an interesting garden you have with the bats and butterflies as well - you could open up your own nature reserve!


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 3, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Just wondering you haven't found any great crested newts have you? They are protected in UK and have just caused havoc with some new road development in Wales as its had to be re-planned to avoid them. If you find any slow worms they are protected too, I moved almost 70 last summer and had to contact the council ecologist to get permission and find out where to put them. What an interesting garden you have with the bats and butterflies as well - you could open up your own nature reserve!


Hi Lyn. 
As a child me and my mate used to collect all sorts of insects and amphibians, there were 2 types we searched for years and never got, the great crested newt and the stag beetle.  If my memory serves me well the male crested newt is very colourful. I think the newts in my garden are the common newt. I'll take some photos for you next time we see some. I just googled slow worm and we don't have them, wish we did, they look cool.
I also found an old wasp nest in the brick wall cavity too.

Bye


----------



## Anyfoot (May 10, 2015)

Well the brick cleaning saga is over. Phew. All old foundations and base are out of the ground, Next weekend I'll take the tarmac path up then get a builder in for advice on new base and building of new enclosure, we are knackered. lol


----------



## Lyn W (May 10, 2015)

That will be a great space for your torts and each brick recycled - fantastic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 13, 2015)

Wonderful thread.
But I don't miss England's prices and weather.
I used to keep slow worms in Somerset. 
Lovely little things. 
It looks like it's going to be a five star enclosure for your torts.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful thread.
> But I don't miss England's prices and weather.
> I used to keep slow worms in Somerset.
> Lovely little things.
> It looks like it's going to be a five star enclosure for your torts.


I'll try my best. Needs a good buffet to be 5* lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I'll try my best. Needs a good buffet to be 5* lol.


I'm sure you will provide an excellent selection.
England is at least terrific for weeds and supermarket produce.


----------



## Oxalis (May 15, 2015)

At first I thought, "Let me take that greenhouse off your hands for you"! Hehe ;D


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 19, 2015)

Well finally got to the actual building part. The builders reckon it will take 10 days from digging the footings to being complete.
They have started the bricks to bring level and dropped 6 ton of hardcore in to raise the floor off the ground. Next is sand then a visqualine sheet to stop cold and damp rising then insulation and concrete. the floor will have a 4% drop to the drainage hole so nothing will get stagnant in there. After the floor is complete its time to erect the rest of the building. The inner wall will be made of fiberlight grade cinder blocks, these are dense and have good thermal property, the wall cavity will have a standard insulation and inner wall coated with a zoo grade rubber paint, my rain system will in effect clean the land in the enclosure as rain outside does. This is 3 days work, the ground work is the slowest process. 

Oh yeah,nearly forgot. I am not responsible for how that conifer tree has been trimmed.(last photo) lol 
However, guess what. I am responsible for putting it right. HUH


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 22, 2015)

Woah! Also, I want a Kit Kat mug!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 22, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Woah! Also, I want a Kit Kat mug!


 Dont you want the mint aero cup. Do you have aero chocolate in USA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 22, 2015)

Other brands of chocolate with air bubbles in are also available.
(just so we're not accused of product placement)


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Dont you want the mint aero cup. Do you have aero chocolate in USA.


Kit Kat has always been my favorite, especially the dark chocolate ones!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 22, 2015)

Other brands of yummy chocolate coated wafer fingers are available.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 22, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Other brands of yummy chocolate coated wafer fingers are available.


Yes but kitkats are the best. Even KitKat chunky fingers are not as good. The balance between chocolate quantity and wafer quantity is out on chunky kitkats.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 22, 2015)

What were we talking about again? ;D Oh yes, the enclosure looks great so far!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 22, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> What were we talking about again? ;D Oh yes, the enclosure looks great so far!


ha ha.
But yes, it does.
And super secure also.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 22, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> What were we talking about again? ;D Oh yes, the enclosure looks great so far!


OK. Back on topic . Building should be done for end july latest. Then to start on the inside. The guys are building it me in there spare time. So can't grumble. Can't wait to start on inside.  and thank you.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 22, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha ha.
> But yes, it does.
> And super secure also.


Security is my biggest fear. Will be belled up and also a steel door on the inside. So I have to put my hand through a small hole and around the corner to a padlock. Then a standard upvc 7 point door in front of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Security is my biggest fear. Will be belled up and also a steel door on the inside. So I have to put my hand through a small hole and around the corner to a padlock. Then a standard upvc 7 point door in front of that.


Tort Knox.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 22, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tort Knox.


That's a good un. Lol.


----------



## DawnH (Jun 22, 2015)

Please adopt me.

Just lovely!!! I cannot wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 23, 2015)

Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 23, 2015)

Now the base of the walls are set, they have pounded the hardcore, added a layer of sand, then a damp proof sheet, then a lay the insulation boards on the sheet and now pouring a 4" thick slab of concrete on that, tapering to the drainage. The sheet overlaps at the back up to my drive. With this they can tank the back wall of the enclosure, so I can fill the gap between the old wall and new wall to the level of the drive without worrying about damp coming through the outer enclosure wall.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 23, 2015)

All right!  Always good when you can keep out extra moisture from causing damage!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 28, 2015)

Well its coming on now. 
As you can see by the last photo I've pruned the evergreen tree(well I say pruned). Cut down. Looked up at our bedroom window with chainsaw in hand and my eldest daughter and dawn were giving me the evils.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 28, 2015)

Crikey!
It really is beginning to look like Fort Knox!
Coming along quite quickly.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> It really is beginning to look like Fort Knox!
> Coming along quite quickly.


Made me laugh. My mum used to use the word. Crikey. Not heard that for a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 29, 2015)

Ha, ha, it's a terrific word.
Crikey!
Rather English, I suspect and a tad old-fashioned, but a good word.
I think i'll use it again.
Crikey!
And hurray for Tort Knox.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 29, 2015)

I wonder what the neighborhood thinks about this? 
It looks so good!! I love it!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 28, 2015)

Well as always over here, builders jump around from job to job so to keep busy. He reckons it should be finished next wk.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 28, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> I wonder what the neighborhood thinks about this?
> It looks so good!! I love it!


The neighbours are impressed. I'm lucky, got good neighbours.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 28, 2015)

Looking good Craig. Are you sure that's for the torts and not a retreat for you?
Bar in the corner, home cinema, pool table?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 28, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Looking good Craig. Are you sure that's for the torts and not a retreat for you?
> Bar in the corner, home cinema, pool table?


That was my original plan, then I got hooked on torts. Lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow!
Great stuff, Craig
A veritable palace.
i'm sure you could combine the two.
Tortoises, a bar and a pool table.
Torts like pool don't they ?
You still haven't come for breakfast.
@Lyn W 
tell him.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Great stuff, Craig
> A veritable palace.
> i'm sure you could combine the two.
> ...


I think Craig is a very busy man - but you are always welcome to pop in the CDR anytime, Craig, the more the merrier!


----------



## Rutibegga (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Great stuff, Craig
> A veritable palace.
> i'm sure you could combine the two.
> ...


Got time off work for a while. So I will make the time to read through the entire thread and join in. That's a promise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Got time off work for a while. So I will make the time to read through the entire thread and join in. That's a promise.


I wouldn't do that.
It's 11,000 posts.
Of nonsense.
Golly.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't do that.
> It's 11,000 posts.
> Of nonsense.
> Golly.


Well I am a man of my word. But you can forget reading 1100 post. I'll just read the last 11 then join in. Lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Well I am a man of my word. But you can forget reading 1100 post. I'll just read the last 11 then join in. Lol.


Ha de ha.
Read the first 11, and the last 11.
You'll get the picture.
11,000, not 1100.
it's busy.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 28, 2015)

That is so awesome!! Lucky torts alright!!!!


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 28, 2015)

INSANE. Lucky tortoises!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Well its coming on now.
> As you can see by the last photo I've pruned the evergreen tree(well I say pruned). Cut down. Looked up at our bedroom window with chainsaw in hand and my eldest daughter and dawn were giving me the evils.
> 
> View attachment 136574
> ...


A great job Craig. Congrats.


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 5, 2015)

Even the cat is shocked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Even the cat is shocked.
> View attachment 146964


Or stuck up there.


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 26, 2015)

Builders have finally finished. Well just got to cut holes for internal drainage on Monday. 
Finally when I've tidied the mess up I can get on with the inside. First job is to insulate and board the ceiling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Builders have finally finished. Well just got to cut holes for internal drainage on Monday.
> Finally when I've tidied the mess up I can get on with the inside. First job is to insulate and board the ceiling.
> View attachment 150046
> View attachment 150047
> View attachment 150048


Original and smashing!!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Builders have finally finished. Well just got to cut holes for internal drainage on Monday.
> Finally when I've tidied the mess up I can get on with the inside. First job is to insulate and board the ceiling.
> View attachment 150046
> View attachment 150047
> View attachment 150048


Wonderful! Well done and congrats.


----------



## Rutibegga (Sep 26, 2015)

Very cool! Can't wait to see it complete and populated!


----------

